# Paste wormer doses



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Any idea on doses for the following paste wormers;
Duramectin (Ivermectin) Paste 1.87% 91mcg /lb of body weight (horse dose)

Pyrantel Paste (Pyrantel Pamoate) 3.6 grams Pyrantel base in 23.6 grams paste. 3mg/pound body weight (horse dose) 

For a friend who ordered these. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

On the ivermectin your dosing should be 1 cc per 50 lbs 

I have never used the Exodus (pyrantel pamoate) however a breeder I purchased some kids from swares by it she suggests 3 cc/ 50 lbs.


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

I doubled the dose when I used the paste wormer. I don't remember the name right off hand but it was Exodus something... What ever it is the fecal after showed great results.


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

I also doubled the dose on paste wormers
Deana


----------

